# Kayaks stolen right after falling off rack on highway



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

So two weeks go this happened to my friends on their way to join me playboating on the South Fork American River in CA two weekends ago. 

Please keep an eye out for these boats. And remember to tie through grab loops. 
*****************************
"We just had a yellow dagger kingpin 6.1 and a large green 2016 Jackson rockstar blow off our roof on 80 East near the 80/50 split near Sacramento. We saw a man in a new looking Black Jeep SUV loading the green rockstar into his car as we attempted to circle back. CHP attempted to find him but no luck. Please be on the lookout for stolen boats meeting these descriptions. They are probably scratched from falling off the roof."
******************************

Thanks,

~ B


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

That sucks and I hope your friends get their boats back.

But boats blowing off of a car can kill somebody which is infinitely more serious than losing a playboat. Please teach your friends how to secure boats correctly and securely when you have the chance.

Interesting that the only time I have seen boats flying off a car was on I-80...


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Unfortunately I've seen boats fly on US 40, US 50 (more than once), I-25 and I-70. Fortunately I have never been the one to lose said boats.

From the Jeep's point of view, I can imagine myself being pretty pissed at having to dodge flying boats at interstate speeds. Add to that watching the clowns not pull over immediately, but instead go around to the next set of exits so they don't have to walk back a half mile. I could see how someone might want to try to teach a lesson.

Not saying they deserve to lose their boats, but I suppose they'll never fail to tie down their boats ever again.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

If I found a boat on the side of the interstate I wouldn't assume that the person is on their way back. I would pull over, look for a name and number, and start loading the boats. Did the boats have your friends' phone numbers? 
Maybe he's on the California version of MB or Craigslist trying to find the owners right now...


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Finders Keepers!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Unless it was yours. Then you want it back, and strangle the guy who took it.



goldcamp said:


> Finders Keepers!


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Losers weepers!


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep........ These tools don't deserve boats. They didnt "blow off". They failed to propery secure them. 

Tell your buddies to stay home and skate or play nintendo. 

Hum....... I like my response. It must be to shitty to bike and boat and not enough snow on the ground.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I heard a story of a canoe blowing of a car into a wheatfield - 100 ft or more off the highway and the guys never found it. Probably a very suprised farmer come harvest time


----------



## shoptech1 (Jul 31, 2008)

finally some old school beat down on this site! geeeshh


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I have been trolled.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

They learned a hard lesson = tie your shit down before you crack your takeout beer


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

Did the kayaks have contact info attached to them? Really hard to say that the guy picking them up was a dirtbag if he is just driving along and see's a couple kayaks on the side of the road and decides to stop. 

Definitely the right thing to do is to pull over when they came flying off. Circling on the freeway involves generally a minimum of 2 miles and a couple turns, so quite possibly 2-3 minutes minimum before 'seeing' the guy loading them into the car. Not saying he was going a good deed, just saying that unless you have contact info on those boats, I'm not ready to say they were 'stolen' when found along the side of the freeway 'abandoned'. 

Good luck to your friends on getting their boats back! And +1 for learning how to actually tie them down.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

buckmanriver said:


> I have been trolled.


Yes you have my friend.

Sooner or later, we all do dumb shit, some of us really are dumasses, the rest of us just screw up sometimes, and appear to be dumasses once in a while. 

I do realize unsecured items could kill someone. 

Buckman is just trying to help his friends get there shit back, if possible.


----------



## darinm (Nov 7, 2005)

If you've never lost kayaks off of your car you need to kayak more/longer before passing judgment. I've seen Thule & Yakima racks fail as well as broken straps.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

buckmanriver said:


> I have been trolled.


 You have been trolled until the DBK has worked his magic trolling powers of awesomeness. The Buzz is actually being easy on ya cuz we do know what its like to make mistakes. This was a very dangerous situation.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

dbk is completely correct - stuff strapped to a roof rack doesn't come unbound without massive incompetence. There are always warnings signs - which you can HEAR or feel unless bombing down the road with tunes cranked to the max, totally cool... PAY ATTENTION! Stop and check your load - rooftop or trailer - after 10-15 or 30 minutes. Tighten straps - or loosen (depending on altitude, gain/loss). Inflate or deflate if you've got an inflatable on board. 
I've hauled 'yaks around rooftop and on trailers since 1971 and never lost one - call BS that I haven't boated enough. I HAVE had them loosen up and vibrate/buzz and those are the signs you should pull over and adjust. 
Attitude is also important. The trip ain't over 'til you're home... safely. With your stuff clean and put away.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

The only time I had a kayak come off was because I didnt tie it down. On the other hand I saw an empty sotar pop all four straps and fly off the top of a Timberline Tours van in Glenwood Canyon.
Real shitshow both times but at least nobody stole them.


----------



## Dman987 (Oct 30, 2013)

A short aircraft cable to the security handle makes a big difference for peace of mind on the freeway. I use a carabiner or a padlock on the security bar and loop the cable around the crossbar.
If the straps fail then at least it stays on the vehicle.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

darinm said:


> If you've never lost kayaks off of your car you need to kayak more/longer before passing judgment. I've seen Thule & Yakima racks fail as well as broken straps.


Without a doubt the stupidest comment ever posted on the Buzz. Congratulations you win


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

jgrebe said:


> Without a doubt the stupidest comment ever posted on the Buzz. Congratulations you win


That's a lot of hate directed at Darin someone most would consider a more than positive, contributor to the paddling community at large. 

Good *Trolling Jgrebe*! Who is next? 

Darin McQuoid Photography


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

No hate just facts. Just like saying you haven't spent enough time hunting if you haven't shot someone yet. Safely securing a kayak to a moving car is not an optional part of the sport. If you can't do it then you shouldn't be in the sport. You call that trolling, fine. I call it common sense.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

That's a dumb comparison jgrebe, Darin said he's seen racks fail and straps break...there's a difference between that and not knowing how to wrap a cam strap thru your roof rack. Don't be such a dick


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Jgrebe,

If you need to call someone stupid on the internet that I presume you have never met in person in order to make your point I would call that trolling. 


*****************************
Calling all trollers! This is now a trolling thread! Have you presented your facts through personal attacks today? If not this is the place! 

*****************************


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

First off I didn't call anyone stupid I said it was a stupid comment because it is. It normalizes carelessness that could kill innocent people (and probably has). A good NRS strap has a tensile strength of 1500 lbs. They don't break supporting a kayak on a roof unless they are worn or you rig them incorrectly. If your Thule rack failed it's probably because you overloaded it, installed it wrong or didn't check it before taking off. Sure, freak accidents happen, but to claim that loosing your shit on a freeway is just a normal part of boating and sooner or later it happens to everyone is and (I repeat and stand by it) the height of stupidity. You want to go kill yourself have at it but when you go out on a public highway with getto rigs that are gonna fly through someones windshield and then claim it is just an accident I'm gonna call BS


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Jgrebe, you are a great troll! The internet would not be what it is without folks like yourself. 

###Fact###
Keep calling BS and there will be fewer kayakers and less blood on the highway! 

Where are your trolling buddies? Do let Jgrebe stay on top of the trolling mountain. This is now the trolling buzz thread folks.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

troll troll troll Can't argue the facts call the messenger names. Maybe you should apply for a position in the Trump administration


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bystander (Jul 3, 2014)

Thule racks are known to fail with even a single boat on them. I have a friend who has had his fail a couple times. Shit happens. It really does. Attacking someone who is pointing that out is just trolling.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya man, sometimes I think rocks tend to get thrown a little fast on this site.
Kinda sorry to see this thread get dug up, it's kinda ugly...


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

So let's take it positive. Anybody ever have direct experience with a Thule rack that was loaded within its rating and properly installed failing under normal operating conditions? I heard stories don't count. Personally I've used them 20 plus years and found them bomber but if there is a problem maybe that should be brought out


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bystander (Jul 3, 2014)

jgrebe said:


> So let's take it positive. Anybody ever have direct experience with a Thule rack that was loaded within its rating and properly installed failing under normal operating conditions? I heard stories don't count. Personally I've used them 20 plus years and found them bomber but if there is a problem maybe that should be brought out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


It's not a "heard a story", but fact that my friend has had them fail twice with only a single boat on it. Of course the problem is likely how the brackets fit on his particular car. You obviously had no issues on your vehicles, but these are one size fits all type of deals, and they don't always work right.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Goin for the positive, I used to have a set of square tubing Thule racks on my old Cherokee, I almost had a major issue from the tubing working it's way to one side. I wouldn't say the brackets were really loose, but I had to back off the hardware, center them again, and crank em down TIGHT to prevent issue. 

Back when I got my CDL, I had to do a pretty extensive check when I started my Bus for the Day, not many drivers ever do that with there car, even a basic walk around. Checking your vehicle, straps, roof rack, trailer connection, all that is a good habit to develop. How many drivers have left there coffee on there roof rack? 

Doing a walk around would prevent that, boaters SHOULD do that.

I used to get yelled at some times when I screwed up,get called stupid, never really taught me anything, no matter how wrong I was, except to hate the person yelling at me. 

Maybe the solution to kayaks on the road is education?


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

There are drivers who can't parallel park and boaters who can't secure their gear to a roof. Its a dangerous world out there. Justify it, condem it, condem the condemers. Please just stay out of my way.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

jgrebe said:


> So let's take it positive. Anybody ever have direct experience with a Thule rack that was loaded within its rating and properly installed failing under normal operating conditions? I heard stories don't count. Personally I've used them 20 plus years and found them bomber but if there is a problem maybe that should be brought out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Only time I've had a rack fail was when I crashed into a ditch doing a really cool E-brake maneuver onto a dirt road. 
Yakima rack with the end cap hooks installed. The end cap hooks pulled out of the metal tube. Car stopped but Topo Duo, playboat, and creekboat kept going. Stopped using those end hooks. Strap around the tower now (well, if I ever kayaked anymore (kids)).
Put a cam strap through at least one grab loop or lock bar and you shouldn't loose a boat.
-d


----------



## Montana Ranches (Feb 2, 2017)

Hopefully, your friends found their boats. It's unfortunate that they lost them but I bet they triple check their knots and tie downs next time!


----------



## darinm (Nov 7, 2005)

I've had a Thule rack fail, there is a reason they discontinued the Tracker II model. It blind mounts in the roof, but the roof rusts around the inserts and they eventually rip out. None of that is visible so it happens unexpectedly. 

Also had a Yakima fail, some cars have too much of an hourglass shape for the bracket type rack. This wasn't on my car, but it was installed by a rack shop and Yakima said it was a correct fit. Two boats down a steep hill when it came off.

Also have seen the Yakima stackers fail because they use a plastic base...duh. Poor engineering on their part, the plastic will fail over time.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

IMHO as a mechanical engineer, kayak stackers just add another part in the system to fail and is often the weak link. 
Luckily I was too poor to afford them when I started kayaking and couldn't be up-sold as a newbie. I am sure everyone envied my Metolius crash pad and two cam straps through the windows.

-d


----------

